# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spindle DC không chổi than ưu và nhược điểm

## ducmoctx

Động cơ DC không chổi than BLDC là loại động cơ chạy điện một chiều dựa vào cảm ứng từ Hall để xác định vị trí tương đối của cuộn dây và nam châm vĩnh cửu. Từ đó bộ điều khiển sẽ điều chỉnh được tốc độ và chiều của động cơ. Em thấy loại này ứng dụng ở đa số các dòng xe đạp điện
Em có ý định sử dụng nó vào con máy CNC mini phay mạch in. Các bác cho em biết ưu nhược điểm của loại này so với Spindle DC và Spindle AC. Chân thành cảm các bác

----------


## nhatson

DC có 2 vấn đề, 1 là chổi than, 2 là dây trên rotor> cs lớn khó giải nhiệt

BLDC tuong dương với BLAC , khác chút là BLDC tke để có thể chạy với dc , mục đích là khi xưa lkien điện tử đắt, bộ điều khiển ac 3 phase tốn kém hơn  dc
ngày nay giá lk điện tử hạ bộ dkhien ac ~ dc > dùng bộ dk AC cho BLDC chạy smooth hơn

b.r

----------

ducmoctx, Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> DC có 2 vấn đề, 1 là chổi than, 2 là dây trên rotor> cs lớn khó giải nhiệt
> 
> BLDC tuong dương với BLAC , khác chút là BLDC tke để có thể chạy với dc , mục đích là khi xưa lkien điện tử đắt, bộ điều khiển ac 3 phase tốn kém hơn  dc
> ngày nay giá lk điện tử hạ bộ dkhien ac ~ dc > dùng bộ dk AC cho BLDC chạy smooth hơn
> 
> b.r


Dkhien ac bằng lk điện tử hạ bộ? Anh bạn tiếc chi dấu phẩy lỡ khoai tây vào bê nguyên qua gúc gồ thì ... Ha ha ...

Sìpam buổi sáng, qua xưởng cúng khai trương thôi.
Thanks

----------

ducmoctx, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> DC có 2 vấn đề, 1 là chổi than, 2 là dây trên rotor> cs lớn khó giải nhiệt
> 
> BLDC tuong dương với BLAC , khác chút là BLDC tke để có thể chạy với dc , mục đích là khi xưa lkien điện tử đắt, bộ điều khiển ac 3 phase tốn kém hơn  dc
> ngày nay giá lk điện tử hạ bộ dkhien ac ~ dc > dùng bộ dk AC cho BLDC chạy smooth hơn
> 
> b.r


Ủa, cụ thể là BLDC khác BLAC ra sao hả cụ? Em thấy nó giống y chang về lý thuyết.

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## Nam CNC

phay mạch in phải để ý đến tốc độ quay của động cơ , càng nhanh càng tốt , sẽ hiệu quả đỡ hại dao cụ.... động cơ xe đạp thì không đáp ứng được rồi, ngay cả 24000rpm còn chậm đó , các hãng khoan và phay mạch in phải xài đến air bearing 80000-200000rpm để giải quyết công việc mạch in.


bên TQ có bán mấy em spindle 30000rpm , giải nhiệt gió ,1.5Kw , 4 bạc ceramic , giá trên web taobao tầm hơn 3tr ... em thấy em này khả thi nhất trong kĩ thuật hiện tại mà anh em đạt được.... MAKITA thì đồi gió hú hehehe.

----------

ducmoctx, len_ken

----------


## nhatson

> phay mạch in phải để ý đến tốc độ quay của động cơ , càng nhanh càng tốt , sẽ hiệu quả đỡ hại dao cụ.... động cơ xe đạp thì không đáp ứng được rồi, ngay cả 24000rpm còn chậm đó , các hãng khoan và phay mạch in phải xài đến air bearing 80000-200000rpm để giải quyết công việc mạch in.
> 
> 
> bên TQ có bán mấy em spindle 30000rpm , giải nhiệt gió ,1.5Kw , 4 bạc ceramic , giá trên web taobao tầm hơn 3tr ... em thấy em này khả thi nhất trong kĩ thuật hiện tại mà anh em đạt được.... MAKITA thì đồi gió hú hehehe.


tung của có lạoi 60k rpm, 300w, giá cỡ 1200~ 1500 tệ ah

b.r

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, cụ thể là BLDC khác BLAC ra sao hả cụ? Em thấy nó giống y chang về lý thuyết.


báo cáo BLDC cụ có thể dùng trapezoidal control, vói con BLAC ~ dể nhất là lấy con AC servo motor, nếu dùng  trapezoidal control nó vẫn quay nhưng bị rung,  dùng sinusoidal control cho kết quả tốt hơn
BLDC do tke để chay trapezoidal control nên nó sẽ bị torque rip ở chỗ chuyển phase, kể cả khi dung sinusoidal control, nó vẫn bị chỉ là ít hơn , BLAC sẽ cho chuyển động smooth hơn

----------

ducmoctx, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Muốn chơi một con siêu tốc cho mạch in thì..
- Ngoài việc săn đồ cũ.. thì chỉ còn cách.
- Mua con 800W water cooler của chị na, phi mâmx 24K rpm giá tầm 2000K
- Muốn speed cao hơn thì có chị na cũng có.. nhưng giá thì cao hơn nhiều  :Wink: 

- Muốn chế spindle từ BLDC đạt speed <60K rpm công suất >300W cũng không phải là không thể. Dùng bldc của RC có thể tạm thời giải quyết vấn đề nếu có chút kỹ thuật chế tạo. Chi phí thì khó mà ước tính chính xác được vì tuỳ thuộc vào thiết bị. Thượng vàng hạ cám đều có.
----- ESC giá dao động từ 300K tới vài nghìn K (tuỳ theo thương hiệu và công suất).
----- motor giá dao động cũng như ESC.
----- spindle cartridge thì tuỳ... dùng cái gì & chế thế nào.

Dạo quanh với google https://www.google.com/search?q=brus...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
Đơn cử vài hình ảnh từ internet (click vào ảnh để xem link gốc)







Chú này là khủng nhất trong các kết quả DC Brushless spindle mà CKD đã từng xem qua.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...hom-nhu-an-goi
_
Lưu ý!
Tốt nhất nên chế tạo dưới dạng thuôn dài, đường kính nhỏ để hạn chế tác động của mất cân bằng động._

----------

ducmoctx, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## ducmoctx

Các bác giới thiệu toàn động cơ khủng quá
Em thấy con 800W 24000rpm + với biến tần đã là 5 củ roài. Con 300W 60.000rmp đã là 5 củ + thêm biến tần nữa tổng cũng phải 8 củ.
Con động cơ của em định dùng cống suất 400W 12.500RPM. Giá bao gồm cả nguồn và bộ điều khiển rơi vào 2,5 - 2.8 củ.
Em không biết loại này chạy có bền hơn con DC có chổi than nhiều không?

----------


## Gamo

Haha, em nghĩ bác với em giống nhau. Hồi đó vì tiết kiệm 60-70tr mà em đã đốt 200tr tiền ngu  :Wink: )

Đùa thôi, bác phải xem xét: độ run out của con đó là bao nhiêu? ĐÀu kẹp có chưa hay phai tự chế? 12500 rpm thì hơi chậm cho phay mạch in (phay ra ko đẹp & ko chính xác)

----------


## ducduy9104

Các bác xem thử con BL này xem, em xem xong té ghế luôn  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

em quá khâm phục vì những thiết kế lạ này , nhưng nói thiệt đánh giá hiệu quả thì mắc ói luôn hehehe , máy yếu , rung thêm cái spindle xì cúc , nói thiệt em makita chơi 1 phát chấp luôn 2 em

----------


## ducmoctx

Vậy em sẽ thử 2 con. 1 con spindle bldc 400w 12.500rpm với 1 con spinle 300w 60.000 rpm xem nó khác nhau nhiều không? Còn thằng dc không tính tiền

----------

